# Who Killed Kennedy?



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2005)

This came up in a recent aircraft forum discussion, I figure I'd open this up for further discussion. I've always been amazed about this subject as I vividly remember when the assassination happened, although I was very young. In recent years there have been tons of books written about the assassination and the cover up, and other things written stating that any conspiracy theory is just a myth. I've read a bunch of books on this, even part of the Warren Commission report and I believe a rouge unit of the CIA with assistance from exiled Cubans and organized crime are the one who "whacked Jack." What do you think?


----------



## GT (Sep 2, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

JFK was actually hit by at leat two different rounds. from the back and then while his wife was attending him and the limo was trying to get to the birdge he was hit with a high powered round from the front blowing the back of his head out, his wife receiving alot of brain matter on her clothes. there is colour footage of this ugly event on several web-sites


----------



## Crippen (Sep 2, 2005)

it was the bullet mate not the guy who shot it, that killed Kenndy. Question is...what bullet and what type of gun? do you know?


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

ah ok Bev.

the conspiracy theory may have some validity. It came from a rechambered high powered rifle of sniper ability. this was a set up and the guys knew just where and when to do the damage. the oversized bullet was gone over with a fine tooth comb, but I cannot find the calibre of the item nor manufactures code in my files


----------



## Maestro (Sep 2, 2005)

Honestly, I saw many movies/documentaries on that subject and I seriously beleive the conspiracy theory.

- Some calculs concerning the number of rounds fired VS. the time of the shooting proved that the "operation" needed _at least_ two snipers.

- When you looks at the bullets' trajectory you see that there was a sniper in a building, an other one behind a wall/tree (can't remember exactly) and a third one somewhere else (they told where in a documentary, but I don't remember).

- The guy who replaced JFK took an oath barely two hours after the shooting... It happened in the plane carrying JFK's coffin. A picture was taken of the ceremony. We could see the new president, his wife, Jackie Kennedy, and a body-guard of JFK. Don't you think all that happened a bit in a hurry ?

If you watch the movie Kevin Costner made on this subject and compare it to the National Geographic's documentary, you'll see that what he made was not far from the reality. But did Oswald shot at him or not ? We'll never know. What we are sure of is that it needed more than a single sniper. And what's make it looks more weird is that the new President was named very fast.

My personnal conclusion ? There *was* a conspiracy from the CIA led by JFK's successor himself.

But who am I to judge ? I'm only a little Security Officer/Private Investigator.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

How about the witnesses....

Loads of people saw and herd something from the Grassy Knoll but were considered glory hounds or "kooks."

The bullet(s) - who shoots guns here? When does a bullet go through 2 people and come out undamaged?!? The reporter Posner tries to explain this, but I would rather listen to a Florida real estate agent it don't make sense!

In the JFK movie, the weird guy Dave Ferrie (Joe Pesche) what a character! - what was not mentioned is he was a big wheel in the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol. In a squadron he commanded (late 50s) was a young cadet, his name was Lee Harvey Oswald?!?!?!?

I think this was mentioned in the book "High Treason."

For those of you who want to research this - find out who Carlos Marchello was!!!!!

I got some more interesting stuff, I'd like to see more comments on this!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2005)

Years ago, I saw a presentation by Bill Cooper at Hollywood High. While he had a lot of conspiracy theory stuff in there, he did have an interesting film that was quite convincing. Was it real, I have no way of knowing. But what it did show was the driver of the limo turning around, and firing a weapon at JFK as Jackie was trying to hold JFKs head. The next scene is the famous scene of Jackie trying to climb out of the car (Zapruder film?).

Anyway, he claimed that this was lost footage that was hidden away for years and found recently. He also claimed that the limo driver was a CIA agent and the weapon he fired was a gas discharged weapon that fired an exploding projectile that was filled with shellfish poison. 

I know Bill Cooper was a bit of a strange guy, but he did have the film. Was it doctored? I have no idea and I am no expert on film or cinematography. It was pretty convincing, but what people can do with film these days is pretty amazing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Another interesting piece of information Eric......

There were dozens of witnesses who saw "something" contrary to the Warren Commission Report. There were also dozens of people with minor involvement to the plot. Anyway, many of them wound up dead. Shotgunned at their doorstep, their car run off the road, mysteriously poisoned, etc. Loyd's of London did a study of this and the odds of those people being witnesses to "something" on Nov. 22, 1963 and dying a premature death was something like 1 trillion to 1!

Coincidence?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2005)

Something is indeed odd about the whole thing. But to be honest, I don't think we will ever know all the facts. I am sure that someone knows, but has either been forever silenced, or sworn to secrecy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Yep - it's amazing how the offer of money or the threat of death could silence so many people.....

Lee Harvey Oswald immigrated (you could also call it a defection because although he was detached from the USMC, I believe he still had a clearance and a reserve commitment) to USSR, married a Russian girl whose father was in the KGB and then was allowed to re-immigrate to the USA. Does anybody find this odd, especially in the early 1960s cold war days?!?!


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I find it real odd because the KGB would have killed Oswald thinking he was a spy, acting to visit the USSR for fun.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, FBJ, that was some nice information about what happened to the witnesses.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Yep! I think about 1000 witnesses were "eliminated."


----------



## Maestro (Sep 3, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> In the JFK movie, the weird guy Dave Ferrie (Joe Pesche) what a character! - what was not mentioned is he was a big wheel in the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol. In a squadron he commanded (late 50s) was a young cadet, his name was Lee Harvey Oswald?!?!?!?



That's why I said : "That movie isn't far from reality." There were a lots of facts that National Geographic _also_ pointed out. But there were also some things that were not mentioned.

By the way, the picture I told you about earlier was saw on the National Geographic, I don't even remember if it was shown in the Kevin Costner's movie.

I won't argue the fact if Oswald shot or didn't shoot on JFK. What I'm sure of is that it was a conspiracy. According to the National Geographic's documentary, we already know two major things :

1 - The number of rounds shots in the short delay of the shooting needed _at least_ two snipers.

2 - The trajectory of the bullets needed three snipers.

We also know a third thing : Lyndon B. Johnson was a CIA puppet. The fact that he was named president so quickly makes me doubt of his innocence in the murder of JFK. Remember : he took oath in the plane carrying JFK's coffin. There is a picture to prove it. I've attached it below.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Yep! Quite Familiar with that photo - if you digitally enhance it you'll find Jackie O's outfit still blood stained.

I think the plot was beyond Johnson, I think he was just told to "shut up or else." There were a gaggle of "pit bulls" within the US Government at that time who were out of control and those are the ones responsible.

I'll throw out another tid-bid. Anyone ever hear of Frank Sturgis? He was a Watergate burglar. He was seen at Dealy Plaza at the time of the shooting talking on a radio. Frank Sturgis was also know as Frank Fiorini. He served in Fidel Castro's revolutionary army and later trained Cuban exiles for the Bay of Pigs Invasion. Coincidence?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

I think it went real deep into our own government and what about the Marylin Monroe connection. Both dead....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it went real deep into our own government and what about the Marylin Monroe connection. Both dead....



Yep - especially when newly released tapes from her shrink revealed she had no suicidal tendencies and seemed pretty happy about herself just prior to her death.....

Another snippet......

The 1960 election was one of the closest in US history. Illinois brought JFK over the top and there were rumors of ballot stuffing by Union folks in that state led by Jimmy Hoffa. It was no secret that Hoffa was working for Sam Giancana, the top Chicago mobster at the time who allegedly assisted in this as he cut a deal with old man Joe Kennedy (who I think was the biggest scumbag on the planet, Bobbie Kennedy later double crossed Giancanna and now you have the organized crime angle on the plot). During this period a small time thug, union guy and Dallas night club owner worked heavily on the campaign and ran between his place in Dallas and Chicago - Jack Ruby....

The days after the assassination, Ruby made and received dozens of phone calls from Chicago. Maybe to discuss union business?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Interesting stuff there. I think the whole thing may never be solved. It goes really deep.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh - I'll throw some more stuff here evey time I post....

There are autopsy photos that show JFKs face pretty mush in tact. If you saw the x ray (also available) it shows a huge wound off the side of his head and face. You would think half of his face was blown away. If you see those photos and compare them to the Zeupreuder film, you could see the original autopsy photos were clearly doctored.....

The night before the assassination many of the Secret Service agents assigned to protect Kennedy showed up to a bar called the Cellar. Amazingly several women showed up to this place and starting mingling with the Secret Service guys, closing the bar and keeping them out super late. It was found out that these girls were "dancers" and further investigation revealed they worked for a guy named "Jack" (Jack Ruby). Ironic that a gaggle of Jack Ruby's strippers happen to show up to the same bar the Secret Service detail is hanging out the night before the assassination?!?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Interesting where did you find out this info. 

Speaking of interesting info though, I always liked the comparison between Kennedy and Lincoln. That is pretty amazing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh yea, posted that on another link - it's almost scary!!!!

Carlos Marchello of New Orleans was the top mobster in the country during the late 1950s and early 1960s. After JFK was elected his attorney general, Bobbie Kennedy went after the mob with a vengeance, why? His father Joe Kennedy, was actually friends with many of them and himself was a huge bootlegger during Prohibition. Now that the Kennedys were in power it seemed convenient to eliminate the dirty help they used to get in office....

Marchello was born in Italy but never had clear citizenship or immigration status. In the 1950s his lawyer made arrangements to show he (Marchello) was a Guatemalan citizen so he could stay in the US as a legal alien. One night Bobbie Kennedy had Marchello picked up at his home, flown to Guatemala City and dropped off there on the tarmack! (the whole time Marchello was in his pajamas!). Marchello swore revenge on the Kenndeys and was heard by several people saying, I'm going to have both of them whacked and blame it on a nut."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Very interesting stuff. I wonder how much Kennedy was into the mob.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2005)

His dad was a major bootlegger, real good friends with Joseph Costello, one of the original "New York 5" crime family members.

In the 50s when CIA hits were legal and actually sanctioned, many of the hits were done by mob folks, why waste a trained CIA agent to bump off some 3rd world dictator.

There is no doubt in my mind that old man Joe used his mob connections to get his son elected, after they were used, the double cross began as JFK (with his Dads direction) let Bobbie loose on them.

I honestly think JFK knew he had some out-of-control folks running around in the CIA and that's why he fired CIA Director Alan Dulles after the Bay of Pigs. Another coincidence - Dulles' brother was the Mayor of Dallas, November 1963 and the head of the Dallas Police force (a great position to be in if you were involved in the assassination attempt). Alan Dulles later served on the Warren Commission. That Would of been like Newt Gingrich acting as counsel for Clinton during the Monica Lewinsky trial!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

That is crazy, that is also what I pretty much thought. You think the family still has ties? I am pretty sure.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh I think so, why do you think that Turd, Teddy been around so long......

A professional politician for the woking man, just another member of Tammany Hall!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Your probably right.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Interesting where did you find out this info.



Oh forgot to tell you - a few good books on the subject;

Contract on America

High Treason

Rush to Judgment

Crossfire by Jim Marrs is probably the most compelling book on the subject.

Personally I think Kennedy was a bum, there was this false sense of family portrayed in the White House while he was banging every floozy he could get his hands on, he was portrayed as this great guy but in his presidency he didn't do sh*t, but despite this, for how ever bad he was, no one had the right to kill him.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I know I may be boaring with this thread, but I found this great website for those who want more infomation on this....

http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

No this is not boring. I just did not know it went that deep into the mob.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Carlos Marchello, Sam Giancana, Santos Tropificante were the heavy hitters involved....

Sam Giancana was an Al Capone hit man was was said to be a participant in the St. Valentine's Day Massacre along with "Purple Gang" members.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, that I did not know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Sam Giancana had a girl friend named Judith Ann Cambel, quite a looker in her day - she was banging Giancana and Kennedy!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there a list of all of Kennedy's mistresses?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That's a good question! I know Judith Cambel was found out cause she was actually sending messages between Kennedy and Giancana.

Judith Cambel
Mimi Beardsley 
Mary Pinchot Meyer 
Pamela Turnure

I came up with these ladies on a short search


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Mimi was an intern and she was only 19 when Kennedy starting porking her right? And ofcourse we all know about Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep! I think about 1000 witnesses were "eliminated."




WOW!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah that is crazy aint it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2005)

Roscoe "Rock" White

This guy died when his welding equipment mysteriously blew up - a former Dallas cop, it was alleged he was either the shooter or the spotter at the grassy knoll and then later killed Officer Tippets, something that Lee Harvey Oswald was also blamed for......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

It is amazing they probably killed of all the people that have the real truth to what happened to Kennedy. I wonder how deep Jackie was involved if she was at all. It would not surpise me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is amazing they probably killed of all the people that have the real truth to what happened to Kennedy. I wonder how deep Jackie was involved if she was at all. It would not surpise me.



And the ones who know who are still alive (Gerald Ford, Howard Hunt) will sue you if you implicate them.

Jackie - She just knew that her husband and banging every fluzie he could get his hands on, although after Jackie miscarried, JFK supposedly cleaned his act up a bit....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I doubt it. He was probably still porking them all.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2005)

He took the death of his son Patrick pretty bad, some say he told Jackie he would clean up his act.....  

The people who know something surround themselves with a sea of lawyers or are such scumbags that if they did talk, no one would believe them. One of these guys is Charles Harrelson.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I am surprised the Kennedy's are still in polotics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am surprised the Kennedy's are still in polotics.



Actually I think Teddy holds on because of the mystique of the Kennedy family and the hard core Democrats of Mass., but for the most part I think they're all a bunch of hyprocrites....

Ted Kennedy is a disgrace - it shows you that a turd could float to the top and stay there if no one flushes the toilet!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I would just be afraid to be a Kennedy they all seem to die fromm something unfortunate. Even though some of the times it seems to be some thing stupid on there part like playing football on skis on a ski slope. Just dumb!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would just be afraid to be a Kennedy they all seem to die fromm something unfortunate. Even though some of the times it seems to be some thing stupid on there part like playing football on skis on a ski slope. Just dumb!



Yea - someone put the whammy on them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I dont think it is a curse like some people believe. I think it just survival of the fittest and this case the dumb dont survive.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## GT (Sep 13, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2005)

Great site GT - Good stuff on the Grassy Knoll


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Spam Police!! Spam Police!! Somebody call the Spam Police!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What for nj?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

It was removed.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> It was removed.



Yeah Njaco, here was a guy unhappy that the Mod's didn't adopt his "suggestions" so he went back and deleted almost EVERY ONE OF HIS 500+ POSTS. Talk about sore loser. "I'll take my marbles go home"  




GT said:


> I have a idea that I would like the "Bosses" of this Forum to consider.
> 
> I think it is about time to implement some basic rules.
> 
> ...





GT said:


> Cancelled.





GT said:


> Cancelled.





GT said:


> Cancelled.



Anyways, an interesting old thread you dug up, I didn't know you had so much information on the Kennedy saga, FlyboyJ.

There are so many strange things in this case, not at all what it was claimed to be, it stinks to high heaven.

And although many seem to idolize JFK, he {and RFK pappa Joe} seem kinda sleazy in hindsight, Mob ties, payola, infidelity....

But the one remaining member of the family left is the real "Titan of Integrity"


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

ROFL! Good one freebird!

It was the evil mods and admins who killed Kennedy. Yes, we have usurped the power and it went "strait" to our heads...

MUHAHAH.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 29, 2008)

evangilder said:


> ROFL! Good one freebird!
> 
> It was the evil mods and admins who killed Kennedy. Yes, we have usurped the power and it went "strait" to our heads...
> 
> MUHAHAH.



   Yes Eric, {oops wait a minute - no nobody here from Mass} sorry I just have to say that the 2 senators from Mass are a bloody embarassment, I heard a drunken Ted on the radio singing IN SPANISH, I almost drove off the road....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdl86KNkt_M_


----------



## Soren (Feb 29, 2008)

Something interesting perhaps:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUhPQraNSpw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6OPijS7FS8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yslt5QYdCHc_


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 29, 2008)

It was probably the bullet.

But do not quote me on that.

10 million idiots will argue.

Who has been drinking from the stupid tap recently?


----------

